# Metro Trade : FishDoug DX7!



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Here ya go! I got one of FishDoug's DX7 Cocobolo beauties for a walnut Carcharo rotary cutter.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a nice trade on both sides.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice trade


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

2 lucky fellows


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Holy crap that's awesome ! Eric thank u SOO much! It's such an honor to do a trade with such an awesome and talented craftsman. Seriously thank you . Doug


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A cool trade, both very nice things :thumbsup:


----------

